# Grouper, barrels, tiles, b-liners, almaco's, and 2 offshore rookies 6-21-14



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

I had a work colleague, Tony, and his 15 year old son, Cameron, in town for their first offshore fishing trip on Saturday. I brought along my good friend Matt (mcoaker) for some help and off we went into the GOM. The day started out from OB and we headed out to fill the live well with bait that we planned to turn into grouper if we were successful. The first spot found a commercial boat anchored which is never a good sign. We decided to give it a go after a little looking around and only managed a couple of nice triggers that were released to live another day. 



Nex spot was a little further south and we found some hungry b-liners to add to the fishbox. After catching enough for a decent meal we moved on to a little deep dropping. 



It was a little slow until early afternoon but things turned on a little and a few snowy grouper, some nice barrels, a golden tile and a few others joined the box. 






We made our way north and decided they couldn't leave without pulling on some reef donkey's so we dropped some butterfly jigs and live bait and we were hooked up. Father and son both fought some jacks at the same time with equal amounts of whining. Both brought up some nice almaco's that joined the other fish in the box. All in all we caught a few nice scamp and 5 almaco's in just a few minutes but one was consumed by a rather large toothy critter in the neighborhood of 400#. 




All in all it was a great day even though we had to watch 6 water spouts pass just north of us from a mean storm that was heading to the east. Late night cleaning the boat and a few hours cleaning the fish early the next am. I'm glad I didn't have to make the drive back to Nashville after that trip as Tony and Cameron did.



Water had a few flying fish and we ran through 2 different rips around 35 and 40 miles out. Not much bait and water was clean green/green/green/blue 60 miles out. Did see a school of blackfin jumping around while we were ddropping but let them be. Can't wait till next time. Thanks Matt for your help.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

What trip!!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great looking haul of fish guys!!


Sent using tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang great job....nice AJ that got munched on!!! Very nice Almaco too!!!!!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice catch and report !


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

You guys are on fire, what a mix bag of fish! I need to fish out of OB sometimes!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That's a nice box of fish! Great post and pics too!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Great trip and great report. Seems like the sharks like to eat almacos as much as I do.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Great post and pics.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

awesome report! cant wait to get out there!


----------



## ollemar (Sep 18, 2013)

nicely done. How deep was the tilefish ?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice haul!! some good eating.


----------



## 29gallk (Dec 5, 2013)

Great catch and report! Happy eating!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice job Isaac . Lots of good eats there.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

The fish the shark ate was a nice ~35-40# almaco by what was left, golden tile was ~700ft. Biggest grouper actually came in relatively shallow for ddropping and was ~500.
Thanks for all the compliments. It's always more fun to take people who have never been offshore. Teenager in the pics had only caught bream before this. He's probably got an addiction now.


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Great Haul!*

Way to go Isaac, great report, looks like you guys had a blast. 

Wayne


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

GReat stuff - nice size amlco ! those barrels are gooooood


----------

